# Finished the wife's dresser



## Ringel05

Found a water damaged Northern Furniture dresser at a yard sale, got it for $20.  Solid maple construction with a maple laminate, most of the laminate was damaged or missing.  The wife wanted a Mexican blanket look over the entire dresser but we compromised.

Before


----------



## Ringel05

After


----------



## Rambunctious

Nice job!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ringel05 said:


> After
> 
> View attachment 167077



You did really good.  The compromise was the right call in my opinion.  And, leaving the natural wood on the sides and tops accents the blanket look all that much better. 

Dang................only 20 bucks and a couple of hours and some paint?  Not bad dude.  You could probably sell it as it looks now for 200 to 250.


----------



## Ringel05

ABikerSailor said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 167077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did really good.  The compromise was the right call in my opinion.  And, leaving the natural wood on the sides and tops accents the blanket look all that much better.
> 
> Dang................only 20 bucks and a couple of hours and some paint?  Not bad dude.  You could probably sell it as it looks now for 200 to 250.
Click to expand...

It's a Northern Furniture, in primo shape they go for a couple of grand on average...........


----------



## ABikerSailor

Ringel05 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 167077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did really good.  The compromise was the right call in my opinion.  And, leaving the natural wood on the sides and tops accents the blanket look all that much better.
> 
> Dang................only 20 bucks and a couple of hours and some paint?  Not bad dude.  You could probably sell it as it looks now for 200 to 250.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Northern Furniture, in primo shape they go for a couple of grand on average...........
Click to expand...


NO SHIT!!!????!?!?  When you said only 20 bucks, I was thinking that yeah, it was made of decent wood, but didn't know that it was that expensive.

Is it old enough for you to take it to Antiques Roadshow?


----------



## Ringel05

ABikerSailor said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 167077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did really good.  The compromise was the right call in my opinion.  And, leaving the natural wood on the sides and tops accents the blanket look all that much better.
> 
> Dang................only 20 bucks and a couple of hours and some paint?  Not bad dude.  You could probably sell it as it looks now for 200 to 250.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a Northern Furniture, in primo shape they go for a couple of grand on average...........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO SHIT!!!????!?!?  When you said only 20 bucks, I was thinking that yeah, it was made of decent wood, but didn't know that it was that expensive.
> 
> Is it old enough for you to take it to Antiques Roadshow?
Click to expand...

If I had completely refinished it to original condition then yes.  Northern Furniture was in business from 1901 to 1949 in Sheboygan Wisconsin.  That's why I forced the compromise.


----------



## Muhammed

Nice creativity.

I like the way colorful painted pastel stripes on the drawers contrast the light earth tones on the wood grain.

It reminds me of my mother's art.


----------



## TNHarley

Looks good man! I am sure she is/will be happy!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Ringel05 said:


> After
> 
> View attachment 167077




looks great !


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> After
> 
> View attachment 167077



The wood looks great!


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 167077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wood looks great!
Click to expand...

I'll take a side view picture and post it later, the laminate on the sides is almost in prime condition and it's a burl wood.


----------



## Sunni Man

Is the front paint or actual blanket strips?

Either way, it looks nice.   .....


----------



## Ringel05

Sunni Man said:


> Is the front paint or actual blanket strips?
> 
> Either way, it looks nice.   .....


It's paint and no, I didn't use a stencil.  Once I sanded off the black paint someone had put on the dresser I had serious second thoughts about painting it at all but that's what the wife wanted and it's her Christmas present.  You can't tell in the picture but a lot of the laminate on the drawer faces was damaged and layers missing, especially along the bottoms, the torn up looking base in the before picture the laminate was pretty well destroyed.  The top was missing all the laminate plus was slightly bulged upwards at one end and split about a third of the way along the length, some of the wood was black due to the old water stain and the center of the bottom drawer had warped slightly outward plus a few other water related issues.  In the condition it was in most people would have tossed it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Good work.


----------

